# Morgantown Toy Car Extravaganza IV



## resindude (Feb 13, 2009)

I would like to tell you about this year’s show on Sunday, December 8, 2013. It’s the 4th event and it keeps growing every year, with more top vendors than you usually find in one place. The Morgantown (PA) Toy Car Extravaganza IV features slot cars, die cast, models, and racing memorabilia. You can enter or view the creations in the model car contest, and watch some top notch slot car racing by ECHORR.

If you only do one show a year, this it the “event” you don’t want to miss. From the hobbyist to the serious collector, you will find what you are looking for. There is even a special surprise for the kids. ( Hint: he’ll be the one in the red suit with the white beard) Remember, it’s more than a show…it’s an EVENT! Admission $5. Early birds $10

Vendors: tables have sold out every year so if you are interested you’ll want to register ASAP. Show will be at the Morgantown Holiday Inn, Morgantown, PA 19543 from 10am-2pm; early birds at 8:30 am. For more information contact Rick at [email protected].


----------



## resindude (Feb 13, 2009)

*Morgantown Event*

Holy Cow! It's less than a month to the Morgantown Toy Car Extravaganza on Sunday, Dec. 8th from 10am-2pm at the Holiday Inn in Morgantown, PA. 
Book your flight…..reserve your rooms……….hitch up the buggy………….. gas up the van……and get to the EVENT!!!!!
Bring a friend or two; bring an enemy even (you can make them sit in the back). But be there. ;-)

The show just keeps growing. There seems to be a lot of interest in the show from what we've been hearing. 

We have an unbelievable amount of high quality vendors selling model cars, die cast, slot cars of all scales, plus racing memorabilia. Plus, this year's ECHORR theme race is going to be just amazing, with each racer again making their own vintage dirt stock car. There will be awards for the top finishers, and a trophy for best appearing car. A big "Thank you!" goes out to Hiram Durant for all his efforts in helping to make this race a really special event. Also a big " Thank you" to Al Pink for providing a free to use public drag strip for attendees to try their skill.

Plus returning this year---the Model Car Show --which is drawing a lot of attention, and bringing in new model vendors.

There are only a few tables remaining. So if you know anyone who is thinking of coming, let them know.
For more info email [email protected].


----------



## Chaqar (Nov 17, 2010)

*Morgantown*

Only 2 weeks to go to “The EVENT”, the Morgantown Toy Car Extravaganza on Sunday, December 8 from 10am to 2pm at the Morgantown Holiday Inn (Early birds 8:30am). Remember, even if you only do one show a year, this is the show you don’t want to miss! Hundreds of model cars, die cast, slot cars, and racing memorabilia. ECHORR slot car racing and Mr. Al Pink with his drag strip. And the ever-growing model car contest. See you all on the 8th ---be part of the excitement!


----------



## Chaqar (Nov 17, 2010)

*Morgantown Toy Car Extravaganza*

1 week to the EVENT! We are packed with over 90 tables with thousands of models, slot cars, die cast, etc. If you do nothing else this year, you NEED to come to this show. Sunday Dec. 8, 10am – 2pm Holiday Inn, Morgantown, PA.
Don't forget the model contest! Seems to be lots of interest.


----------

